# Help me my brains frazzled!!!!



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

I have been on the search for a machine since my last one died a death. I have a very good grinder (vario) and I drink coffee daily but only about 1-4 cups. I always usually drink a latte. Well that is I make an espresso, froth my milk and pour it in. I rarely drink an espresso on its own. I would love a rancilio silva or a la pavoni but don't have that much money to spend and probably in all honesty I've been using a Delongi ec220 and that was fine.

now I was looking at a gaggia classic but seem to be looking at rather old machines , anything from 10 years upwards.. doors anyone think that this is a stupid idea.. they're about 150 ish on eBay. Obv I don't want to waste my money in getting something that really will need parts replacing etc as soon as I have bought one. also feel a bit nervous as that seems a lost of money for an old machine, well my partner thinks so anyway!

when I read about reviews etc I just get my head all confused. Can anyone offer trustworthy advice! Thank you!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

get one - preferably from the sales section of the forum, - more reliable than ebay - also have a look at the spare parts prices the most expensive part is the boiler at £50 but its rare for these to go, the classic will also keep its value unlike anything available from delonghi or krups - (which are not that good anyway)


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Most parts are not moving parts, so don't wear out, yes boilers will eventually fail (just as a kettle element would) so don't let your other half think of a 10 year old Gaggia Classic in the same way as we might think of a 10 year old car. Ideally if you're buying a used one then get one that's been looked after and stripped and rebuilt shortly before you purchase (so you know seals are OK, valves open and close etc). You will find (in a few posts time) that you can gain access to the for sale section and £150 should get you one from a member and ideally somebody who has serviced it.

If you purchased a used Classic and din't get on with it, how much would you loose? The cost of postage, as you'd probably sell it for what you paid (less postage), whereas if you purchase any new machine I think you'd risk a lot more. If a part failed you'd probably still get 1/2 - 2/3 of that back.

Can you find a local member near to you who is prepared to show you a Classic in action? If so you then know what you're looking to buy far more reliably than if you went to an electrical retailer and can see touch new items on the shelf but not actually see it in action.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

May I just say that it's so nice to get some feedback, thank you for everyone taking the time...

re the sales section .. do I just keep checking daily or is there a quick way to get notified if a gaggia comes up.?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep checking frequently.

Machines like the one you are looking for are highly sought after at this time of year.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The old Gaggia Classic is pretty much bomb-proof and your question is one that pops up in intermittently...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31064-Buying-2nd-hand-Classic-what-tests-to-do-to-make-sure-it-works-OK

I am a DIY lover and enjoy fixing things, so believe that buying a broken one is better, as a 'working' one will probably still need the same maintenance done to it and the boiler seal will still need to be replaced, except you won't realise this until you open it up.

If you hate fixing things or don't have time, getting one from a forum member that has been recently done is a good option and will probably be the same price!


----------

